# Roofing Tool, Exact Time



## camcanz (Jun 20, 2013)

Good Afternoon All,

Does anyone use any products from Exact Time ? 

They have rugged time clocks track work anywhere, eliminating the need for costly handwritten, paper time cards. Their solutions automate time tracking in the field and payroll in the office, ensuring business owners accurate time records and efficient payroll processing procedures

I am considering purchasing it for the company but was hoping for some industry input first if anyone has used the product before.


Kindest Regards,
Cameron


----------



## FriscoBlue (Sep 12, 2010)

*Exact time*

A contractor friend I know uses it and loves it!

I did research was going to purchase! Called and salesman tried to tell me it was last few days of special deal!
I asked what deal was and he quoted me much
higher than there advertised package!
When I asked him he said oh yes we could do it like that it will be cheaper,

I was put off then and did not buy!

I may go back and purchase as it looks like a great system!,

I will not purchase from salesman I spoke to!

Above is just my opinion!


----------

